# Dosing Pumps- Suggestions Needed from Experienced Users!



## sonicninja (19 Dec 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking at buying a three pump dosing unit to dose my Micro, Macro and Liquid Carbon. There seems to be a huge array of makes and models and to be honest I'm a little overwhelmed.

I'm looking for something that I can program to pump approx 10ml of macro and micro on alternate days (6 days a week) and 1ml of liquid carbon  over 7 days at specific times. Those I've found seem to only allow me to program daily schedules meaning I cant stop the unit from pumping the ferts on Saturday for example.

Can anyone suggest a unit that doesn't cost the earth but will do the job?

Many thanks
Keith


----------



## pepedopolous (19 Dec 2014)

One day I will get a GHL. Expensive but it can dose on alternate days. The newest ones can do auto top off as well and I'm fairly sure that cheaper ones (Bubble Magus, Kamoer) are a false economy. Nonetheless, if you search UKAPS there's some nice DIY pumps made using timers.

P


----------



## sonicninja (19 Dec 2014)

Blimey! They are expensive, I was thinking more around the £100 mark! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepedopolous (19 Dec 2014)

Then DIY it must be!


----------



## naughtymoose (19 Dec 2014)

I saw this the other day, and wondered whether it might be useful for exactly the same thing. As this high-tech stuff is all new to me, I wasn't sure if it was a bit cheap?


----------



## ourmanflint (19 Dec 2014)

GHL and Grotech pumps are really good. The aquamedic ones are more in your budget, a bit bigger but easy to maintain.


----------



## terry82517 (20 Dec 2014)

I Just brought the NS-T01 for 65quid on eBay. Seemed a good price, hopefully it can be set to dose on alternate days....maybe I should have looked into that before bidding!!!


----------



## naughtymoose (20 Dec 2014)

Sorry, I didn't add the link


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dosing-Pu...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item418ca9db9a


----------



## terry82517 (20 Dec 2014)

The NS-t01 I just brought looks the same as that ^ just different model number. 
Wonder what the real difference is...if any.


----------



## sonicninja (20 Dec 2014)

I was really interested in that unit naughtmoose but was put off by the lack of weekly planning. 
The DIY option with three pumps, three timers and a lot of wire puts me off. 
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/marine-magic-1-1-dosing-pump.26498/

I'm thinking about these units but I'd ideally like 3 pumps so I'll have to see if I can daisy chain 3 together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicninja (20 Dec 2014)

Well I've bought the one I linked. I'll use this to dose ferts and a further down the line an additional pump to dose liquid carbon. I'll let you all know what I think when it arrives in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos Ioannou (21 Dec 2014)

3 x dosing pumps about 22gbp
Arduino  @ 7gbp
4 relay module @ 5gbp
12v DC power supply

Some YouTube videos about arduino and you have your dosing pump for less than 40gbp and something to brag about 

Then, you will decide to use this controller for lights, co2 etc...


----------



## sonicninja (21 Dec 2014)

If I had anywhere near the tech knowledge maybe. I purchased the 2 pump set for £50 all in, hopefully it will do what I need without too much fuss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naughtymoose (22 Dec 2014)

Just got a message back from the ebay seller about this pump
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dosing-Pu...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item418ca9db9a

Confirmed that it will not dose different amounts on different days for each pump.


----------



## GlassWalker (22 Dec 2014)

Bit late to the thread, but I recently fitted a TMC easi-dose 3 channel master (around £175) to a marine tank. This is quite new to the market. They do smaller master units too, and also expansion units should you need even more channels later. You can set the channels independently. Select which days and hours they go on, so might not be best if you need control to a minute level. Doses are in 1ml increments, which I haven't verified or calibrated. Actually, there is no calibration function. Apparently, if you set more than one channel to dose at the same time (remember, it is set to hourly steps), it will delay between them by a few minutes to give time for stuff to mix. I haven't tested that as I simply stagger the doses by an hour between them.

I'm currently dosing 20ml twice a day using this unit from all 3 channels. I think one channel is going down slightly faster than the other two.

Before I got this unit I was endlessly debating between the Bubble Magus and Kamoer units, both of which are highly regarded in marine tank usage as decent for the money. So it was a bit of a gamble for me to go with the new and unknown TMC, but all seems good so far.


----------

